

Ask HN: As an English iOS Developer, how can I make the move to NYC? - gbrhaz

Hi,<p>Like I said in the title, I&#x27;m an English iOS Developer. I visited NYC a while ago and really enjoyed it. I&#x27;d like to return :)<p>My issue is finding a job with a company that takes on foreign workers. I took a look at the usual job boards and most ads either flat out say you must be able to work in America, or don&#x27;t say anything at all.<p>After reading around HN for a while, it does look as if a number of companies do support H1B visas (at least around these parts), but elsewhere I can&#x27;t tell.<p>Does anyone have any advice on how to go about all this?<p>Thanks
======
memracom
a) keep working in England. b) blog about the apps that you are working on so
that the world recognizes you as an iOS expert c) attend a conference in the
USA, preferably somewhere from Chicago eastwards to maximize the number of New
Yorkers in attendance d) make it known to everyone that you, the well known
English iOS blogger and developer, are looking for a job in New York with a
company who will sponsor your visa. e) when somebody bites, be ready to
suggest a New York immigration law firm who specializes in helping companies
through the process because chances are this will be the employer's first
experience with visa rules.

And while you are doing all that, do keep an eye on
[http://newyork.craigslist.org/sof/](http://newyork.craigslist.org/sof/) for
jobs and write inquiries to see if they would hire you on a visa. Also get a
good education on US visa types because H1B are hit and miss. A visa that
leads to a green card is a better bet. If you can identify any agencies (ad or
design) that have offices in London and New York, ask them if they hire iOS
developers and if so, would relocation be possible. Internal transfers in a
multinational company are the easiest way to go.

